# Relocating to Australia from BLR / India



## deepsea (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi 

If there are people from BLR who have recently relocated from India / Bangalore OR are planning to relocate to Australia in the next few months please post here.

We could possibly have coffee day meet up some time.

The main idea is to share info, job opportunities and schooling information for kids etc.

Thanks in advance


----------



## OzWay (Mar 1, 2012)

I have planned my initial entry for mid-may and bring family to Oz once I get a job.
What are your plans? Please add your signature for timeline details.


----------



## deepsea (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi OzWay, Thanks for the reply. Will update my profile.

I am from IT back ground and moving to OZ in the coming next month. How about your self ?


----------



## vickey1 (Dec 1, 2011)

Hi,

I have been granted PR 175 few days back.

I am actively looking for the job in IT Field. I will migrate to Australia as soon as I get the job.

I am not sure about the exact date but I will migrate in few months.

What about your plans?

Regards,
Vickey.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi,
Applied under 175. Contemplating applying under 176 as well. Other details in my signature.


----------



## OzWay (Mar 1, 2012)

vickey1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been granted PR 175 few days back.
> 
> ...


Just curious to know if you are getting any interview calls while being in India? How are the things moving on that front? How did you apply for jobs?


----------



## vickey1 (Dec 1, 2011)

OzWay said:


> Just curious to know if you are getting any interview calls while being in India? How are the things moving on that front? How did you apply for jobs?


Before having the PR, I got a few calls. 

Few days back I got the PR. I have started applying now. So far none.

Let us see how it goes.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

I m planning my first entry by July end and get PR validated..probably to Melbourne.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

Hi Louisam, Ozway, Vickey1, Deepsea- May I ask what each of your professions is? I am an ICT BA.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

@bangalg: I'm from IT background..


----------



## Jivesha (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi folks,
Mind if I jump in? I'm into IT as well. ERP to be precise.


----------



## pranar1 (Dec 3, 2011)

Jivesha said:


> Hi folks,
> Mind if I jump in? I'm into IT as well. ERP to be precise.


IT guy here as well. Banglorean now in DXB.


----------



## OzWay (Mar 1, 2012)

bangalg said:


> Hi Louisam, Ozway, Vickey1, Deepsea- May I ask what each of your professions is? I am an ICT BA.


I am into software testing.


----------



## pranar1 (Dec 3, 2011)

I feel the ideal situation would be if ur current co can give u an opportunity on OZ. That way u hv a job to start with and u don't have to start from one level down as many hv mentioned in this forum and u get the OZ exp in the same role. That will make it easier to remain in same level of career or higher when u look for a change of job as well. 

Being in IT many of us may have this opportunity of overseas trvl/transfer from India I guess, specially the ones working for major IT cos. All the best.


----------



## mar309 (Apr 28, 2011)

*Hi*

Hi deepsea and others.

Am not from bangalore though..just thought i can find similar people.
I am in oz already and looking for an IT job, thought if i can find some friends.

Am from testing and searching for a job from a long time, no luck yet.
Any one to come to sydney...??


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

@mar309: wud be great if u can share some of ur experiences as we are all planning to be there by this year. Dec-Feb is knowns as a lean period in terms of jobs because of summer holidays and Christmas.
Are u getting any interview calls?
I'm not from testing background but I heard that Adelaide has more testing openings.


----------



## deepsea (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi everyone. Wonderful to see so many responses. I am from IT back ground.

Please share your location (i.e city only), I can organize a meet up if we have a quorum. 

Cheers.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

I'm in B'lore...anyone else from here?


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

I am in and from Bangalore. I thought all in this forum are from Bangalore


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

May I request all to update/create your 'signatures'? Helps all.


----------



## pranar1 (Dec 3, 2011)

In Dubai now. Will be in b'lore mid jul for a vacation.


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

bangalg said:


> May I request all to update/create your 'signatures'? Helps all.


Hi bangalg,

Quick Q..175 and 176(SS) fall under which priority group??

Cheers,
RInkesh


----------



## deepsea (Mar 2, 2010)

Anyone planing to move by around June time frame ?


----------



## deepsea (Mar 2, 2010)

Humble request for people how have already been there, could you suggest safe and inexpensive places to stay initially travel in SYD/Bris/MEL/Perth? Later people can find near by india store and look for accommodation ads.


----------



## bangalg (Apr 22, 2009)

rinkesh.sawhney said:


> Hi bangalg,
> 
> Quick Q..175 and 176(SS) fall under which priority group??
> 
> ...


175= Priority 4
176 SS= Priority 3


----------



## mar309 (Apr 28, 2011)

louisam said:


> @mar309: wud be great if u can share some of ur experiences as we are all planning to be there by this year. Dec-Feb is knowns as a lean period in terms of jobs because of summer holidays and Christmas.
> Are u getting any interview calls?
> I'm not from testing background but I heard that Adelaide has more testing openings.


Hi louisam,

Yeah dec and jan are holidays time..so we cant expect much openings. Am not sure on which visas you are trying for jobs here, but things are different on how you approach. Like am here on spouse visa but still no luck yet. Most of the jobs demand oz experience which we cant fulfill unless we get a job. Key thing is we have to search for jobs in same domain as we worked in previously. This is a problem with me ( am from energy domain and most of jobs are from banking)

Most job opportunities here are from financial/banking sector and telecom as well. So better if one is from these back grounds. Getting a reply is too difficult for me due to different domain. Having a reference will clear most of the problems...so try to get in touch with your old friends here and make things possible...

Am not looking for adelaide or any other place jobs as am from sydney...


----------



## mar309 (Apr 28, 2011)

deepsea said:


> Anyone planing to move by around June time frame ?


Deepsea, pls check out spose visa forum you may find some ppl...


----------



## mar309 (Apr 28, 2011)

deepsea said:


> Humble request for people how have already been there, could you suggest safe and inexpensive places to stay initially travel in SYD/Bris/MEL/Perth? Later people can find near by india store and look for accommodation ads.


About safety i dont find much difference. If you are open to any place..then sydney is expensive...meb,bris. Less expensive....perth even less expensive. Just check on other priorities too...


----------



## rinkesh.sawhney (Jan 30, 2012)

bangalg said:


> 175= Priority 4
> 176 SS= Priority 3


Thanks bangalg..


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

mar309 said:


> Hi louisam,
> 
> Yeah dec and jan are holidays time..so we cant expect much openings. Am not sure on which visas you are trying for jobs here, but things are different on how you approach. Like am here on spouse visa but still no luck yet. Most of the jobs demand oz experience which we cant fulfill unless we get a job. Key thing is we have to search for jobs in same domain as we worked in previously. This is a problem with me ( am from energy domain and most of jobs are from banking)
> 
> ...


Yes, u r right..reference is the key, may be not the only one but to some extent..


----------



## Fordy (Jun 19, 2011)

Hi Guys, I am from Bangalore too. But I am on a deputation to the middle east. I will be applying for 175 online in 7-10 days.


----------



## deepsea (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi mar309, 

True - I would prefer SYD assuming its centrally located between bris/mel. Basically the weather is another thing i have considered, as I prefer warmer weather conditions compared to MEL.


----------



## deepsea (Mar 2, 2010)

@mar309 - sry I am unable to find the thread / forum you referred to. Please provide a link. Thanks.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

Anyone here moving to Oz alone with out any dependents? Anybody single?


----------



## ujwols (Jun 30, 2011)

Moving from Hyderabad to Sydney ..around first week of July ..IT background ...


----------



## mar309 (Apr 28, 2011)

ujwols said:


> Moving from Hyderabad to Sydney ..around first week of July ..IT background ...


Hi ujwols,

Good luck!!
Have you got job already in sydney? Am in sydney...from it background.
Am from testing, which is your domain??


----------



## mar309 (Apr 28, 2011)

deepsea said:


> @mar309 - sry I am unable to find the thread / forum you referred to. Please provide a link. Thanks.


Deepsea,
The thread starts with below subject..
Subclass 309/100- spouse visa processing time - AHC delhi

This is the most active link running through years and many ppl migrating under spouse visa can be found here...


----------



## ankit (Dec 12, 2011)

louisam said:


> Anyone here moving to Oz alone with out any dependents? Anybody single?


I moved single


----------



## Wolfgang1 (Jan 13, 2012)

Hi Guys....am planning to move from Chennai to Sydney in Sept 2012. I am also in to IT. ERP-PeopleSoft Technical to be specific. 

Appreciate any experience/ advice in the initial accomodation and Job hunt from the guys who are there already.


----------



## sb27 (Mar 5, 2012)

Hi all,

I'm from Bangalore too. Software development experience in Java, IPad development to be precise. 

From India, can we apply for jobs? Do they respond? Any websites in particular? 

Any advice in this regard will be very helpful.

Regards,
sb27


----------



## pawinder_gupta (Nov 20, 2011)

Hi Folks,
I am from Delhi, from IT background. I am moving to Sydney on 25th of this month. I am looking for a shared accomodation there. Anyone interested to join is most welcome.


----------



## anmolpuri (May 12, 2012)

pawinder_gupta said:


> Hi Folks,
> I am from Delhi, from IT background. I am moving to Sydney on 25th of this month. I am looking for a shared accomodation there. Anyone interested to join is most welcome.


Hi Pawinder,
I'll be moving in July first week to Syd. I'll also be looking for a rental/shared accomo. initially. Lets get in touch then.

AP


----------



## SGAus (Mar 20, 2012)

Hi All,
I am a family person. Me, My better half and one kid. Planning to move to Melbourne in the first week of August. 
Happy to connect to those who are interested.


----------



## louisam (Apr 20, 2012)

sb27 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm from Bangalore too. Software development experience in Java, IPad development to be precise.
> 
> ...


Try SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site

Jobs in Australia : Information on finding jobs in Australia

U can apply for jobs but it is very difficult to get any response unless ur skill is of high demand. 
Recruiters prefer ppl who are physically present in Oz. Also, get your resume tuned per Aus standards as the cover letter and resume plays a big role in getting noticed.

SEEK - Australia's no. 1 jobs, employment, career and recruitment site

Based on the experience of the ppl in this forum, it s better to move to Oz and start searching for jobs.

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-living-australia/47970-java-australia-2.html

btw, when are you planning to move and where?

Some old posts
http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...-australia/108687-job-referrals-industry.html


----------



## pawinder_gupta (Nov 20, 2011)

anmolpuri said:


> Hi Pawinder,
> I'll be moving in July first week to Syd. I'll also be looking for a rental/shared accomo. initially. Lets get in touch then.
> 
> AP


Sent you a private message.


----------



## raj.sny (Oct 31, 2011)

SGAus said:


> Hi All,
> I am a family person. Me, My better half and one kid. Planning to move to Melbourne in the first week of August.
> Happy to connect to those who are interested.


I m too from Bgr. I have still not planned to move, my entry date is by Nov2011. I hav earlier lived in Aus for 2years. As all of u know seek.com.au may b a good start for job search. However I feel its easy to get into with Infosys and TCS Aus.


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

I too am from bangalore. A recent entrant to the 'grant' club. I am planning to move to oz by third week of Aug. what i learnt abt Oz jobs is that they wont wait for more than a month to have you on board. So planning to start my serious search from Next month. My preferred destination wud be Mel, but am open to any nice place that can land me a job . 

One question is how would you know your area is in high demand? Is it from the number of job postings? I am from development background with management eperience. Any suggestions on which city might be a better choice for me?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## deepsea (Mar 2, 2010)

Hi gg3103, congrats on your grant. What are your skills sets and how many years of experience are you having ? Cheers


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

deepsea said:


> Hi gg3103, congrats on your grant. What are your skills sets and how many years of experience are you having ? Cheers


Thank you deepsea . I have expertise in VC++, MFC, COM, C# and .Net. I have a total of 10 years of experience including around 4 years of people management. How about you?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## anmolpuri (May 12, 2012)

*Jobs in Aus*



sb27 said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I'm from Bangalore too. Software development experience in Java, IPad development to be precise.
> 
> ...


Hi sb27,
My experience says that it is almost impossible to get a job in Aus while you are in India. But I can see that your field is unique and so, openings would also be limited. I would recommend that you check on seek.com.au and see how many openings you find for your field. Call one or two recruiters directly and discuss your situation with them.
Also, do not over apply, as recruiters might blacklist your id.

All the best
Anmol


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

raj.sny said:


> I m too from Bgr. I have still not planned to move, my entry date is by Nov2011. I hav earlier lived in Aus for 2years. As all of u know seek.com.au may b a good start for job search. However I feel its easy to get into with Infosys and TCS Aus.


Hi Raj,

Can you please elaborate on your comment that its easy to get into with Infosys and TCS Australia.
Do you mean one should apply for these companies first when we are in OZ?

-Melbourne


----------



## oz_sg10 (Aug 31, 2010)

melbourne said:


> Hi Raj,
> 
> Can you please elaborate on your comment that its easy to get into with Infosys and TCS Australia.
> Do you mean one should apply for these companies first when we are in OZ?
> ...


Maybe he meant getting into these companies in India, and then getting a transfer or something like that (which I am sure is even harder) . Otherwise, the chances of getting into TCS/Infosys is no higher than getting into an Australian company. And to be honest, it is better to work with an Australian company if you need a better work-life balance. This is just my personal opinion, based on the feedback from some friends.


----------



## melbourne (Sep 6, 2011)

oz_sg10 said:


> Maybe he meant getting into these companies in India, and then getting a transfer or something like that (which I am sure is even harder) . Otherwise, the chances of getting into TCS/Infosys is no higher than getting into an Australian company. And to be honest, it is better to work with an Australian company if you need a better work-life balance. This is just my personal opinion, based on the feedback from some friends.


Nice comments...


----------



## deepsea (Mar 2, 2010)

I second oz_sq10 from personal experience.


----------



## deepsea (Mar 2, 2010)

gg3103 said:


> Thank you deepsea . I have expertise in VC++, MFC, COM, C# and .Net. I have a total of 10 years of experience including around 4 years of people management. How about you?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


Hi gg, I have similar experience and skills as your with the addition of unix. BTW, people mgnt expr is highly regard if you can backup with some certs - PMP prince2, etc


----------



## syasa (Dec 5, 2011)

Me too from blore, moving to aus next month


----------



## qwerty_asdf (Apr 9, 2012)

Hi guys, I have just been to Sydney for two weeks and planning to move permanently in couple of months. Yes its true that its hard to find job from India, but not impossible. I got a couple of offers when contacted, but they wanted me to join immediately, and I have a 3 month notice. Now considering moving with my current job, but worried abt crazy hours. For the two weeks I was there, was working both aus and Indian hours. And was told hiring will slow after September as there will near total shutdown in December.

For people considering the move to sydney, be prepared for the high cost of living.....even my American colleague was shocked.

And I'm also from Bangalore


----------



## gg3103 (Apr 26, 2012)

qwerty_asdf said:


> Hi guys, I have just been to Sydney for two weeks and planning to move permanently in couple of months. Yes its true that its hard to find job from India, but not impossible. I got a couple of offers when contacted, but they wanted me to join immediately, and I have a 3 month notice. Now considering moving with my current job, but worried abt crazy hours. For the two weeks I was there, was working both aus and Indian hours. And was told hiring will slow after September as there will near total shutdown in December.
> 
> For people considering the move to sydney, be prepared for the high cost of living.....even my American colleague was shocked.
> 
> And I'm also from Bangalore


Thanks for the insight qwerty_asdf. May I ask what's your skillset? And how much experience do you have?

Sent from my iPad using ExpatForum


----------



## GDP (Jun 4, 2012)

Please add my details in google doc

ACS Assessment :23/02/2012, IELTS : 21/04/2012, eVisa 175 : 21/05/2012,CO : No yet,PCC: Not Yet, Medicals: Not Yet, Visa Grant: -


----------



## Mohak (Feb 1, 2011)

Hello Folks,
I plan to move to Australia next month for job hunting. It will be good if we can meet over a coffee somewhere in the city(Bangalore). How about meetup on June 09th, 2012 at MG Road. 
I've created an event, please register(free event) on the link below:
Moving to Aus - Eventbrite
Details of venue, contact information are shared on the event link. Your registration will help me maintain a list of people attending.

Cheers!

Hope to see you then. (People in Bangalore only).


----------



## Mohak (Feb 1, 2011)

vickey1 said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have been granted PR 175 few days back.
> 
> ...


Hi Vickey,

I've planned a coffee me1etup on saturday- June 9th. Register at the link below(free):
Moving to Aus - Eventbrite 
Let's meet & discuss more. 

Cheers!


----------



## Mohak (Feb 1, 2011)

louisam said:


> I m planning my first entry by July end and get PR validated..probably to Melbourne.


Hi 

I've planned a coffee me1etup on saturday- June 9th. Register at the link below(free):
Moving to Aus - Eventbrite 
Let's meet & discuss more.

Cheers!


----------



## Mohak (Feb 1, 2011)

syasa said:


> Me too from blore, moving to aus next month


Hi Syasa,

I've planned a coffee me1etup on saturday- June 9th. Register at the link below(free):
Moving to Aus - Eventbrite 
Let's meet & discuss more.

Cheers!


----------



## Mohak (Feb 1, 2011)

SGAus said:


> Hi All,
> I am a family person. Me, My better half and one kid. Planning to move to Melbourne in the first week of August.
> Happy to connect to those who are interested.


Hi SGAus,


I've planned a coffee meetup on saturday- June 9th. Register at the link below(free):
Moving to Aus - Eventbrite 
Let's meet & discuss more.

Cheers!


----------



## Jivesha (Feb 16, 2012)

I'm planning to relocate in July. I have my wife and kid but am planning to travel alone initially. I'm into IT, Peoplesoft, so thinking of Melbourne.


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

Wolfgang1 said:


> Hi Guys....am planning to move from Chennai to Sydney in Sept 2012. I am also in to IT. ERP-PeopleSoft Technical to be specific.
> 
> Appreciate any experience/ advice in the initial accomodation and Job hunt from the guys who are there already.


Hi, I work in Peoplesoft area too. Are you already in Sydney? I've not yet got my visa. Still in the process..


----------



## Manjari (Oct 24, 2012)

Wolfgang1 said:


> Hi Guys....am planning to move from Chennai to Sydney in Sept 2012. I am also in to IT. ERP-PeopleSoft Technical to be specific.
> 
> Appreciate any experience/ advice in the initial accomodation and Job hunt from the guys who are there already.


@Wolfgang:I am also into Peoplesoft. Was wondering if you could share your wife's experience letter bullet points.My company is very stringent with rules and will only include 5 skills.Hence trying to draft the best possible letter that would include all the points.I am a Peoplesoft technofunctional.:confused2:
Also pls tell me how is the job market in Aus for peoplesoft.Thanks in advance.


----------



## svb (Oct 28, 2012)

Hi 

Would you guys be able to advice if being a VBA programmer is sufficient to get a positive skills assessment from ACS?


----------



## fly_aus (Jul 21, 2012)

Jivesha said:


> I'm planning to relocate in July. I have my wife and kid but am planning to travel alone initially. I'm into IT, Peoplesoft, so thinking of Melbourne.


Hi.. I'm also working in Peoplesoft area.. waiting for grant.. have you moved to melbourne? whats the job market like for PeopleSoft


----------



## kf2012 (Nov 14, 2012)

*Job opportunities*

Hi All,

How are the opportunities in Australia for Oracle Financials (functional and technical)

Will we get a job easily. Right now I've applied for my ACS skills verification. 

submitted docs on Nov 28, 2012. 

-thanks
Adarsh


----------

